# 350z Body



## Wax_momma (Mar 23, 2021)

Can someone tell me what the exact name of this circled part is? It’s the trim piece between the roof and the door window. Having a hard time finding a replacement part.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Go to NissanPartsDeal.com and search using your vehicle's VIN # for best results. Search category, "Body (Side & Rear)" and go to "Body Side Fitting." It'll be part code "72812M" on the part diagram. They come pre-painted in your body color. They sell them for around $560 plus shipping; Nissan MSRP is around $850.


----------

